# Why?



## MGoBluePlow! (Jul 17, 2006)

Why did you guys choose Ford trucks? I am not trying to start a flame war, I am just looking for some real answers.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

My Grandpa always drove Ford trucks, I wanted to be like him when I was little and I guess that still hasn't changed, Grandpa has passed on now, but since I started at 16 I'm on my 10 Ford truck. They have been from 65 -95, I currently have a 79 and a 95, I love Fords, but don't know if I'd buy a new one with Ford promoting the homosexual agenda like they have been.


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

to each their own, i guess its all with karma, ive had some crappy trucks and some good trucks.....of each brand...

i like to stick to what i know, we have 3 '95-style fords with 7.3 and my old 85 6.9 diesel in the family......all are basically the same, easy to work on....easier on the toolbox and parts supply cabinet for oil changes...etc...and none have ever had any catastrophic problems, mine is up to 355k, my dads is at 245k and my brothers is at 135k...

ive always felt dodges were more of a play truck with those cloth interiors and cloth door panels, i liked the work style, ive hosed out my superduty plenty of times..

and the chevys were more of a low rider cruising truck i wouldnt mind taking on a long trip somewhere....

not saying fords are better for any one reason, every brand has their quirks and every truck is different, sometimes you get a winner and sometimes a loser

and also maybe its like smith said, that black '85 my dad bought new, and i spent every day of my life in that truck driving from construction site to construction site from age 3 to age 6 when i waqs old enough to go to school.....learned to tie my shoes in that truck, and always had a dream of being just like him, having, at the time, what everyone around him thought was the king of work trucks..so since the age of 12 when my dad switched over to a new suburban, which i reently but a brand new crate motor in, ive been anbitious to restore it to how it looked 15 years before

just ford always gets the job done and still nice enough to go out on the town on saturday night


----------



## MGoBluePlow! (Jul 17, 2006)

Huh? Homosexual agenda?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I have had all thre major brands and liked them all for some reasons and hated some for other reasons. It all comes down to what type of deal and what type of service you can get on them to me. I am not going to pay $6,000 more for a Chevy than I can get a Ford just because it is a Chevy. I bought my F250 because it was priced right and love the look of the superduties. As long as it is "American" I will buy it lol! Cars on the other hand...


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

MGoBluePlow! "Huh? Homosexual agenda?" I guess most people don't know or get this draw to thier attention. I'm a christian, a believer in Jesus Christ and as such I believe the bible is true and it condems homosexuallity, Ford has been making significant donations to homsexual groups and causes, I have issues with that, and don't want to support a company that does such. A while back Ford told some of the christian orginizations it would stop, but they have not. I know about the support from a few christian orginizations I get updates from and from a friend of mines dad who works for Ford. I'm not saying that I hate homosexuals, just that God condems that as sin. I hope you understand what I'm sayinf here, if anybody thinks I'm being off key write me and give me a chance to respond.


----------



## MGoBluePlow! (Jul 17, 2006)

I wasn't trying to diss you or anything like that. I honestly didn't know about their homosexual agenda, though. Thanks for informing me.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

MGoBluePlow! I didn't think you were, just clairifying what I was talking about. It's all good.


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

Both have their + & -. For my last 2 trucks I chose Ford for what eq. was offered for the price. Example Ford F550 Power Stroke 4x4 dump was a few thousand less than 4500 2wd Duramax dump, so its Ford that I chose.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I chose Ford because I was brought up around them, and I love the style, interior of the Fords...Plus I know alot of them that are getting worked hard everyday without a hiccup!! I absolutely Love mine, my dads got an 05, moms got an 03 150 that she bought new and only has about 20 k on it LOL...But everyone has their own opinion! I would not own anything but a Ford!


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

I bought my Ford specifically for snowplowing. When I looked at the suspensions on the other makes, the Fords just seemed stronger. So, I had to go with what I felt worked.

However, I will say this....EVERY organization, auto maker or otherwise, is involved in some kind of practices that are contrary to bible teachings.

So, sometimes, you need to pick your battles. Otherwise, we'd all be naked and riding horses.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

MGoBluePlow! said:


> Why did you guys choose Ford trucks?


I don't know. Sometimes I love them. Sometimes I hate them. I am sure eventually I will buy something else. I have owned five.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

I have been with Ford since the beginning, and that is because I think that they are the most rugged truck. I have had 2 power wagons, and I have a 75 IH 1 ton, and those are the kinds of trucks I like. Ford is just the most similar to those, and I can't stand independant suspention. I would go with Dodge, but I feel Chrystler has cheapened them up since they bought them. I do think that Chevy has done a great job at making a truck a compfortable and fancy truck, but in doing so, they have taken away the ruggedness a truck should have. There is also the fact that I keep a truck for at least 25 years.

P.S. Imagine a scale with compfort on one side, and ruggedness on the other. Now find where you want your truck to be on that scale, and you have chosen your truck.

-Thann


----------



## Bigblue250 (Oct 23, 2003)

Aside from the fact that I have always had a Ford, my father, and grandfather, etc... The IH engine is a good reason too.


----------



## Fusion Fab (Nov 17, 2005)

I currently own one of each brand, American that is. Dodge is my play truck, Chevy is my parts runner, My Ford is my heavy hauler. I have owned 9 Ford trucks, 2 Chevys, and 1 dodge, I would have to say they all have there problems, even Fords but they are my prefernce for heavy haulers. I have an f-450 and Chevy dosent offer that GVWR in the small chassis, and dodge, well they have no limited cab chassis options and i dont wanna shift gears all day i wont buy there current automatic. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i first ford truck i bought was in 1995, i bought a 1991 f 350 with a 7.3. the reason i bought it was because at the time ford was the "working man's" truck. still seems to be true. also like the 7.3 vs the 6.5 diesel that GM had. still have this old truck and it runs strong as it ever did. it hauls around our 3 yard swenson spreader.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

MGoBluePlow! said:


> Why did you guys choose Ford trucks? I am not trying to start a flame war, I am just looking for some real answers.


Real answers to what ??? motor, pulling capacity the list could go on forever, you need to be more specific.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Tell me, why do you guys choose Chevy? Is it the smooth but not rugged ride that the Independant suspention offers? Or is it the Feline-inspired front end look? or is it all those creature comfort options that make you feel like you are in a friggin Cadilac? No truck is good for anything, but here is how it lays out. If you want a rugged but uncompfortable truck, go with a Ford, If you want a technological marvel and a nice smooth ride, but a kind of a woosy truck, go with a Chevy. I choose the rugged truck, and screw the ride and creature features. It's all in what you need fellows.

-Thann


----------



## omsk (Dec 19, 2002)

I've been an auto/light truck tech for 20 years, and during most of that time I serviced trucks for a large number of commercial users - landscapers, plumbers, contractors, etc.

In general the Fords seemed to hold up the best, and work the hardest, while requiring the least amount of modification or "monkey business" to meet the needs of their owners.

When it cam time for me to buy a new truck I looked at all 3 - the Superduty won out based on the size of the cab and the deal I got.

A few years later I was shopping to move up from my 250 to a 350, and from an extended cab to a crew cab. Again cab size was a major factor, the lack of a straight axle on the GM products put them out of the running, and 75,000 trouble free miles on my first Superduty sealed the deal. 

As of today I have put 175,000 miles on 2 Superdutys under various conditions - daily commuter, travel bus, plowing, farming, towing a 21,000lb equipment trailer, etc.

I plan on keeping this one - but if I have to buy again it'll be another Superduty.

Gregg


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks OMSK, good input, I love hearing from guys that have more miles on there trucks then mine, I noticed you said you plan on keeping the one you have now, I was also glad to hear as I plan on keeping the one have as well, no more upgrading for a while the cost is getting to high.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I have owned an 98 dakota, and fords that consist of a 94 F150, and now an 01 Explorer and a 00F350 with a dump bed. They have all had problems. The f150 went through 3 trannys, explorer rear main, and the f350 a tranny and ujoints. I have owned an 01 chevy with 3 years of plowing on it with NO problems, and just purchased another 06 chevy.



First Time Out said:


> I am not going to pay $6,000 more for a Chevy than I can get a Ford just because it is a Chevy.


But, Your right about all having problems. But thats weird you found fords cheaper. Because I just bought a new Chevy with an 8ft plow for around 24,500 (with a sticker of 34,000) and a ford with the same exact options they could only give me for 29,000 with a sticker of 35,000. Just weird, but mabey they just had better rebates when you bought yours.

I personally will just buy any of the big three as long as I get the best bang for my buck and best waranty.

The problem is that people get so damn brand loyal, which is fine I guess, but they fail to realize they all have problems. As long as people are buying Chevys, Fords, or Dodges, I could careless, they all work awesome and have issues.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

PremierLand said:


> As long as people are buying Chevys, Fords, or Dodges, I could careless, they all work awesome .


I agree, well said !!:salute:


----------



## gump (Jan 12, 2008)

I bought a ford because I see all the farmers here in wisconsin driving them. I figure if a ford can take a beaten on the farm then it can handle what I throw at it. I had a ford ranger that I beat the crap out off and it took it. I sold it sold it and it's still runng hard. I then bought an expedition and it to impressed me great all around truck. I traded in for the f350 7.3 ,I still get excited everytime I fire it up. I just recently added the hypertech hyperpack now im even more impressed. I still like the chevy's it's just that ford is tuffer, dodge what can be said, they are complete junk and I would never buy a chrysler, dodge product again as long as I live. Sorry dodge guy's .


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

I just bought a 2003 crew cab superduty with 37,000 miles on it. I have a Chevy and a Dodge so I wanted a Ford to add to the fleet. The price was right for all three trucks at the time I was looking. The Ford is the nicest of the three. The Chevy rides better and the Dodge is a dump so that handles the heavier loads. All shine in their respective areas.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

tsmith;322892 said:


> MGoBluePlow! "Huh? Homosexual agenda?" I guess most people don't know or get this draw to thier attention. I'm a christian, a believer in Jesus Christ and as such I believe the bible is true and it condems homosexuallity, Ford has been making significant donations to homsexual groups and causes, I have issues with that, and don't want to support a company that does such. A while back Ford told some of the christian orginizations it would stop, but they have not. I know about the support from a few christian orginizations I get updates from and from a friend of mines dad who works for Ford. I'm not saying that I hate homosexuals, just that God condems that as sin. I hope you understand what I'm sayinf here, if anybody thinks I'm being off key write me and give me a chance to respond.


Wow tsmith, I was unaware of this. I guess I'm glad I bought mine from a Chevy dealer (as a trade in)!


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

tsmith;322870 said:


> I love Fords, but don't know if I'd buy a new one with Ford promoting the homosexual agenda like they have been.


Not to mention Henry Ford thought Hitler was a great guy. Look it up, it's true. They had a mutual admiration thing going. And old Henry did some things to union people in his day that are absolutely shameful. I can guarantee I'll never flip a dollar Ford's way.

My Grandfather drove Fords all his life. I admired him a lot. I changed his mind (very hard to do about anything) and before he passed he switched away from Ford. It's a lifelong crusade for me. I think Ford sucks big time.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

mnormington;513459 said:


> I think Ford sucks big time.


And you think your Jeep with a plastic plow is better, give me a break 

Another thread resurrected from the dead


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

Eyesell;513470 said:


> And you think your Jeep with a plastic plow is better, give me a break


If you reread my post, I didn't mention that I thought my Jeep with the "plastic" plow was better. That's just stupid. I'll even say I think Ford makes good trucks. I just don't like the company. Never have and never will. So I won't buy one ever.

The company was built by an evil small-minded man and I choose not to support him (even though he's dead) or his family with my money. Plus, by supporting them, you indirectly support the (ugh) Detroit Lions. No way.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey don't bash those Lions, their going to the 2008 Super Bowl........but not as players, as spectators :crying:


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

MGoBluePlow!;322865 said:


> Why did you guys choose Ford trucks? I am not trying to start a flame war, I am just looking for some real answers.


Besides the fact that I always owned Fords and like the feel of the seating (roomier for a 6'5" guy) I also like the looks and height of the SD compared to Chevy...Never owned a Dodge truck besides a Durango and that treated me well. Basically, I hate the squished in feel of the Chevys though...As far as a work truck I have to agree with the others for plowing and heavy hauling Ford gets it done adequately without messing with anything suspension-wise...I also know guys that are Chevy loyal and would never own a Ford for their own reasons...to each his own!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I was at the auto show and sat in the Chrysler Mega Cab, talk about a big cab, holy crap that thing is HUGE


----------



## MrCarlson (Jan 6, 2008)

I am a die hard ford guy, but mostly for consistancy. I have stayed with ford products for the majority of the dozens of vehicles I have owned, I have found that it is definately to my advantage to stay with what I know. I tend to buy used vehicles that will need maintanence, and I do that work myself. Having fords I am already familiar with most of the issues, tools, etc, and it makes the work a lot easier. Everytime I get stuck with a different manufacuturer I am scratching my head trying to figure out how it works. 

My interest in fords mostly started with early bronco's and mustangs. Both vehicles that I think ford did an excellent job on. Now, with the later vehicles that I own I tend to stay with ford. I recently bought my wife a mercury villager because it was a deal and a ford product, but it isn't, its mostly nissan quest. While it has been a fairly good vehicle, I have had a lot of learning curve trying to figure out how to fix things that I would have already known on a ford designed vehicle. I guess for people who don't like to do thier own work, and have a supply of thier own parts, my reasoning won't work for them.

Fords have treated me pretty good, and my garage currently contains (not including parts vehicles).... '63 econoline, '69 mustang fastback, '71 mustang convertable, '73 bronco, '84 SVO mustang, '96 mercury villager, '97 F250, '97 F350, '98 Contour, '02 Mustang GT. 

-Matt 
"Knowledge is HorsePower"


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Eyesell;326722 said:


> I agree, well said !!:salute:


i agree :salute: i bleed blue oval though i would drive a dodge or chebby over the imitation trucks.

as to why i drive ford, my uncle and dad have always owned ford trucks/cars and i think there built more for what i do. my truck is used to work and gets used pretty hard but not abused. i think that ford is the best built work truck of the big three. chevys ride nice , and dodge is good if you want a hot rod truck. im 20 now and all four vehicles i owned so far consist of one ford car (98 contour se v6 mtx) and 3 ford trucks (98 ranger 3.0 v6 mtx, 99 f-150 4.6 v8 x-cab auto sold at 170xxx with original tranny and motor still going strong, and now my current rig 00 f-350 v10 auto reg. cab.) i dont foresee myself ever switching brands unless ford goes outta business or starts making junk trucks.. ussmileyflag


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

You guys crack me up when you talk about "agendas" and "support of Hitler" for reasons for not buying trucks. ANY large company would club baby seals if it guaranteed them quarterly profits and would make shareholders happy. If you really have these strong of feelings, then you should not buy anything from any large coorporation. Good luck with the boycott of Ford...


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

smoore45;513841 said:


> You guys crack me up when you talk about "agendas" and "support of Hitler" for reasons for not buying trucks. ANY large company would club baby seals if it guaranteed them quarterly profits and would make shareholders happy. If you really have these strong of feelings, then you should not buy anything from any large corporation. Good luck with the boycott of Ford...


Right On !!!! I thought the same thing, LOL


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*lol*

smoore45

trying to steal my avatar? lol


----------



## MrCarlson (Jan 6, 2008)

Eyesell;513855 said:


> Right On !!!! I thought the same thing, LOL


As a long time ford vehicle owner and a ford stock holder, I seriously wish they would just take a neutral stance on controversial issues such as this. It doesn't sell cars, it has nothing to do with selling cars. It does aggravate a large portion of their consumer base enough to join a boycott to not buy their cars, and it is hard to deny that a boycott with over 700,000 pledged to participate won't have an impact on sales. If you haven't noticed, ford sales continue to fall, their stock is nearly worthless, but the management continues to support their irrelevant agenda. And that doesn't even get to my own personal moral beliefs.

Being a corporate entity has little to do with it. I work for a very large corporation who is smart enough to stay neutral on such issues. Not that we don't have lots of people that don't like us (any big corp does), but at least most of them that don't like us have reasons that relate to our products, not our company stance on irrelevant issues.

http://www.boycottford.com/

an unbiased article on the boycott
http://pajamasmedia.com/2008/01/fords_pc_march_to_the_brink_co.php

- Matt
"Knowledge is HorsePower"


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

My dad and grandpa have had nothing but fords for as long as I can remember. Same goes for most of my uncles and cousins that do construction. I have always liked my fords but honestly I was going to get a ram 2500 with a western on it. I had actually gave them a deposit to hold the truck and then for the hell of it I went to the ford dealer. They gave me a much nicer truck for less money (thanks in part to the X-plan pricing via a distant relative) so in the end I went with the ford.

I'm glad I did because it is a real nice truck and does everything I ask of it. Next up a a GMC Savanna diesel for sure because I don't like the ford vans, way out of date. Not sure what my next truck will be but I am diggin the 08 Harley F-Super Dutys.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I've always driven GM trucks, and recently almost bought a used F350 6.5 turbo with a plow. I'm brand loyal only to the point that it's all I've had & really didn't pursue others very much (though in 2001 I shopped the big 3 looking for the best deal on a work truck & personal SUV at the same time, and GM came through once again). I like the style & records of performance that Fords have and wouldn't hesitate to own one 

I shake my head at the bible thumping crap that continues to get in the way of peaceful existence in the world. Anti this, pro that, you're not as good as I am... all comes down to religious hypocrisy. If anyone is here is still like that, best of luck to you.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

I bought a ford because of the rebates and the price. Had dodges for 10 years and liked them too. With the ford you know you can carry the weight. Ride has improved alot over the years too.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

mnormington;513472 said:


> The company was built by an evil small-minded man and I choose not to support him (even though he's dead) or his family with my money.


evil and small minded? this is the same henry ford who revolutioned all of manufacturing with the assembly line and the concept of interchangable parts? the same henry ford whose model T made the automobile affordable to millions, inspired the creation of a national highway system, and helped to spawn suburbia as we know it? the same henry ford who paid his employees nearly twice the wage offered by other manufacturers throughout the nineteen-teens???? you must be talking about some other henry ford......


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

linckeil;514042 said:


> evil and small minded? this is the same henry ford who revolutioned all of manufacturing with the assembly line and the concept of interchangable parts? the same henry ford whose model T made the automobile affordable to millions, inspired the creation of a national highway system, and helped to spawn suburbia as we know it? the same henry ford who paid his employees nearly twice the wage offered by other manufacturers throughout the nineteen-teens???? you must be talking about some other henry ford......


Yeah, I agree he did what you are saying, but do some research if you don't know and you'll see what kind of guy he was. I think pig is the word I am looking for.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

mnormington;514055 said:


> I think pig is the word I am looking for.


Dude, your just really sour about this , man I'd hate to talk politics with you


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

> mike33087 lol
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> smoore45
> ...


Sorry mike! I'm sure you probably had that before me! It's hard not to love that episode when you are a plow truck guy!!!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I have had Chevy's,Dodges and Nissan and I have had my share of Fords. They all have there pros and cons but I bought my super duty for the looks and that it still had a solid front axle under it.


----------



## karol (Sep 23, 2004)

*ford*



tsmith;322892 said:


> MGoBluePlow! "Huh? Homosexual agenda?" I guess most people don't know or get this draw to thier attention. I'm a christian, a believer in Jesus Christ and as such I believe the bible is true and it condems homosexuallity, Ford has been making significant donations to homsexual groups and causes, I have issues with that, and don't want to support a company that does such. A while back Ford told some of the christian orginizations it would stop, but they have not. I know about the support from a few christian orginizations I get updates from and from a friend of mines dad who works for Ford. I'm not saying that I hate homosexuals, just that God condems that as sin. I hope you understand what I'm sayinf here, if anybody thinks I'm being off key write me and give me a chance to respond.


Well good response that's why i am not a believer in Jesus Christ and the church. Why? Because like you i will not support a organization that minimizes and cover's up for sexual abuse. Have done so for longer then the first Ford that rolled of the assembly. Getting back to the Ford question. My first truck was a Ford. I've had 3 so far and never had any issues with it. I'm sticking to it. Ford forever.......


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

Eyesell;514092 said:


> Dude, your just really sour about this , man I'd hate to talk politics with you


UGH!! We've got politics AND religion (see ****/church posts) creeping into this one. I gotta lay off this one.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i drive a ford but what dose that have to do with me not liking gays and not believing in god.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

I was always a Ford guy. "I'd rather push a Ford than drive a Chevy"etc etc. Then I started looking for a used diesel truck. Couldn't find one in the area in my price range. I drove by a nice looking d-max at a used car dealership, I checked it out but didn't really want to settle on a Chevy so I kept looking. I eventually came back, took it for a test ride and bought it. I was hanging my head in shame for a while and was going through denial. It took me a while to admit to myself that I loved my new truck. I guess it really sealed the deal when I smoked my brother's powerstoke, which is 3 years newer and half the mileage, 3 or 4 times. Plus I've got the Allison tranny. It doesn't matter how rugged that powerstroke looks if it's just gonna dump a tranny when you actually ask it to do some work. My buddy has had to do several in his trucks. 
You can't really go wrong with any of the big (American) 3 though. They all have their weak and strong points. I also started considering Dodges when I couldn't find a powerstroke.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

IMO there is nothing better than a Ford if you plan on working a truck and Iv'e owned a few! Like was said in a previous post, if I was looking for comfort and wanted to pay about $3k plus then I would look at a Chevy or GMC! I mean no harm here, but I wouldn't even consider buying a Dodge!! Like I said JMO!!!!


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Fordistough;325794 said:


> Tell me, why do you guys choose Chevy? Is it the smooth but not rugged ride that the Independant suspention offers? Or is it the Feline-inspired front end look? or is it all those creature comfort options that make you feel like you are in a friggin Cadilac? No truck is good for anything, but here is how it lays out. If you want a rugged but uncompfortable truck, go with a Ford, If you want a technological marvel and a nice smooth ride, but a kind of a woosy truck, go with a Chevy. I choose the rugged truck, and screw the ride and creature features. It's all in what you need fellows.
> 
> -Thann


very well said. the last 2 sentences stood out. MOst plow trucks ive seen in Webster are facny pants loaded crewcabs with plows that they dont know how to operate.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

I hope my last post does not offend anyone, sorry!


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

Well I looked at chevys and didn't like there interiors at all and how low they sat in the front too. The dodge seemed to have a cheap look to them and I've had a friend who's had two bad rears and a messed up trans. Also I hate how they put a Hemi in everything. I guess thats there whole marketing scheme. I have a 99 f150 with over 100k and its a workhorse. I've plowed with for 3 seasons, pulled landscape trailer with it throughout the summer as well as acouple tons of rock and mulch and just recently pulled about 10k when I had to pick up a track machine. I just purchased a 06 f250 turbo diesel and also love it. As for people boycotting Ford come on, we have much more important things going on.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I've always been a die hard General Motors fan. I will never buy anything else. I don't care how much more a GMC is than a ford, or how much better a deal I can get on a ford. Maybe I'm brainwashed from my family history with GM, but I truly believe that they are a better truck. 

My grandfather started at general motors right out of WW2 and worked his way up to a very successful executive in the company. Of course almost the whole family followed back then and worked for GM in Syracuse, NY for sometime. When the GM plant in Syracuse, NY closed down, my grandfather retired and to this day our family receives a hefty GM discount on vehicles. Since GM put the bread on the table for my father while he was growing up, hes always made the brand loyalty a very important thing to me. Which is where that stems from. But thats not to mention that they do make a better performing, and looking product IMO. 

But then again everyone here has to remember, what "they have is the best".


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

> I've always been a die hard General Motors fan. I will never buy anything else. I don't care how much more a GMC is than a ford, or how much better a deal I can get on a ford. Maybe I'm brainwashed from my family history with GM, but I truly believe that they are a better truck.
> 
> My grandfather started at general motors right out of WW2 and worked his way up to a very successful executive in the company. Of course almost the whole family followed back then and worked for GM in Syracuse, NY for sometime. When the GM plant in Syracuse, NY closed down, my grandfather retired and to this day our family receives a hefty GM discount on vehicles. Since GM put the bread on the table for my father while he was growing up, hes always made the brand loyalty a very important thing to me. Which is where that stems from. But thats not to mention that they do make a better performing, and looking product IMO.


he he... I think I have heard stories like this before. I think if you insert any of the big 3 names in this story it will apply to many people. Now if you insert Toyota into this story then I will have to punch you in the head:

I've always been a die hard FORD fan. I will never buy anything else. I don't care how much more a FORD is than a DODGE, or how much better a deal I can get on a ford. Maybe I'm brainwashed from my family history with FORD, but I truly believe that they are a better truck.

My grandfather started at FORD MOTOR COMPANY right out of WW2 and worked his way up to a very successful executive in the company. Of course almost the whole family followed back then and worked for FORD in ANYMIDWESTTOWN, USA for sometime. When the FORD plant in ANYMIDWESTTOWN, USA closed down, my grandfather retired and to this day our family receives a hefty FORD discount on vehicles. Since FORD put the bread on the table for my father while he was growing up, hes always made the brand loyalty a very important thing to me. Which is where that stems from. But thats not to mention that they do make a better performing, and looking product IMO.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Because I have one of the top Ford Diesel mechanics in the area that does all of my work at my garage......and yes, we do keep him busy....


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

To me I could care less about who makes the truck, as long is its American made and Im helping a hard working American by buying it. 

But If I had to chose a side Id have to say Ford, they are great work trucks, and as mentioned earlier, you still can have pride driving them, into town on the weekends. 

And of course, because they have the seal of approval form the one and only, MIKE ROWE!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

farmerkev;522168 said:


> To me I could care less about who makes the truck, as long is its American made and Im helping a hard working American by buying it.
> 
> But If I had to chose a side Id have to say Ford, they are great work trucks, and as mentioned earlier, you still can have pride driving them, into town on the weekends.
> 
> And of course, because they have the seal of approval form the one and only, MIKE ROWE!


so i am not the only person here who thinks mike rowe is like chuck norris probably 2 of the coolest people to walk this earth


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

Its what the boss gave me to drive.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;522231 said:


> so i am not the only person here who thinks mike rowe is like chuck norris probably 2 of the coolest people to walk this earth


I think hes better than Chuck Norris. I guess great minds think alike, or should I say Kevins think alike!?


----------



## Fordtruckman88 (Nov 28, 2007)

because they take a licking and keep on ticking


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

look at her...she a beauty!


----------

